
Amazon is going to kill your Dash button - jkestner
https://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-is-going-to-kill-your-dash-button/
======
Causality1
Modern day companies don't have the attention span to sell products like the
Dash button. They want to sell you something you'll use four hours a day every
day for a year and then throw away, like a phone, a video game, a social media
site. They won't support a product you'll use once a month for ten years like
a Dash button. Do not put your trust in anything that depends on an external
service lasting for the long haul.

